# Honda Pilot rejected for UberSUV



## HouTXUberman (Jul 16, 2014)

Uber Houston rejected my 2012 Honda Pilot for use as an SUV. The Pilot meets the requirements for seating capacity, but they said it's not on their list of approved models which include Escalade, Suburban, Toyota Highlander, and Mercedes GL. I'd put the Pilot up against the Suburban and Highlander, for sure, as far as as comfort and features are concerned, but they didn't even want to look at it. Anyone else drive a Pilot for Uber SUV?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

It will work on Uber XL. They have that there yet? UberSUV is commercially registered limos. IS that the route you wanted to go? Commercial insurance and all that jazz?


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm surprsied a Highlander would work for SUV. 

A Honda seems much more like an XL vehicle, IMO.


----------



## HouTXUberman (Jul 16, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> It will work on Uber XL. They have that there yet? UberSUV is commercially registered limos. IS that the route you wanted to go? Commercial insurance and all that jazz?


I just started doing XL rides a few days ago. SUV started in Houston about 2-3 weeks ago.
Not sure yet if I want to go that route. It is a lot of overhead expense with permits, insurance, etc. I'm just more curious at this point.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

HouTXUberman said:


> I just started doing XL rides a few days ago. SUV started in Houston about 2-3 weeks ago.
> Not sure yet if I want to go that route. It is a lot of overhead expense with permits, insurance, etc. I'm just more curious at this point.


And I think in Houston in order to start a limo company (just to be eligible for UberSUV) you need to have two vehicles and one needs to be stretched. Or maybe that was Dallas, Not sure. Kinda big barriers to starting in TX.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Tahoe isn't good enough? I've seen some damn nice Tahoes working commercial in Scottsdale.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I drive a 13 Pilot for XL and love it. The new models are much larger than the older ones (not sure about 12's)


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Tahoe isn't good enough? I've seen some damn nice Tahoes working commercial in Scottsdale.


Tahoe is essentially a sedan. Four pax with luggage. They are a good option for Towncar replacement I guess. Basically the same mpg as Suburban though, so I'd rather have the big boy. My question is why hasn't GM offered the hybrid in the Suburban/YukonXL/Escalade? That's what we need.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

stuber said:


> Tahoe is essentially a sedan. Four pax with luggage. They are a good option for Towncar replacement I guess. Basically the same mpg as Suburban though, so I'd rather have the big boy. My question is why hasn't GM offered the hybrid in the Suburban/YukonXL/Escalade? That's what we need.


They have:

http://www.autotrader.com/research/...tahoe-hybrid-and-siblings-to-be-cancelled.jsp


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> They have:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/research/...tahoe-hybrid-and-siblings-to-be-cancelled.jsp


That's that. Thanks.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

stuber said:


> That's that. Thanks.


You bet.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> And I think in Houston in order to start a limo company (just to be eligible for UberSUV) you need to have two vehicles and one needs to be stretched. Or maybe that was Dallas, Not sure. Kinda big barriers to starting in TX.


Palm Beach County, Florida requires five vehicle and $10,000 fee to start a new limo service.

Do you have a friend that owns a service there?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Palm Beach County, Florida requires five vehicle and $10,000 fee to start a new limo service.
> 
> Do you have a friend that owns a service there?


If that's the case for Palm Beach, then call it what it is-BS. That's the kind of over regulation that doesn't serve the public interest, obviously.

So UBER comes to town and says, look Palm Beach we need to disrupt the status quo and give people the unregulated services they want. Next the Palm Beach city ordinance is modified to allow UBER to operate legally and the spigot is cranked wide-open. Inside a year the market is flooded with way too many drivers and nobody can earn a decent living. The old monopolized hired transportation business has been transformed into a re-monopolized industry of part-time workers all paying UBER their 25-28%.

Either way is not ideal.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

It's ridiculous to require a number of vehicles and such a high fee to start up a business. Established companies pay politicians to enact these rules to stop competition. It's unamerican ... well maybe not in our new America. Now big money protecting big money using the heavy hand of government is pretty much our new normal and our impending downfall.

Do a song and dance for the masses as Rome burns.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I suppose there has to be some barriers to entry into the market. Basic regulations, inspections, permits, background checks, and insurance. But the industry already has enough of these hurdles.

Beyond these requirements, I don't think there should be further restrictions. There's no need to set minimum/maximum pricing.
There's no need to cap the numbers of businesses or vehicles. Nor is there need to dictate types of vehicles (sedans, cabs, stretch limousines, buses, wheelchair vans etc) The market will sort this out without any help from regulators.

The trouble with UBER is that they want to bypass the basic and necessary regulations in order to throw out the politically motivated BS regulations like those indicated in the Palm Beach example. Sure they present the good PR and make token gestures toward compliance and safety. Whoopdy-ding-dang. The truth is, if they had their way, there would be no regulations.

All of this gets me back to the basic premise that UBER should only run commercial vehicles. It was all working great before they ventured into ridesharing. No controversy. Drivers were loving it.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

stuber said:


> If that's the case for Palm Beach, then call it what it is-BS. That's the kind of over regulation that doesn't serve the public interest, obviously.
> 
> So UBER comes to town and says, look Palm Beach we need to disrupt the status quo and give people the unregulated services they want. Next the Palm Beach city ordinance is modified to allow UBER to operate legally and the spigot is cranked wide-open. Inside a year the market is flooded with way too many drivers and nobody can earn a decent living. The old monopolized hired transportation business has been transformed into a re-monopolized industry of part-time workers all paying UBER their 25-28%.
> 
> Either way is not ideal.


There was a moratorium in place for a while preventing ANY new startups in VFH in Palm Beach County. You are right OldTown, big guys lining the pockets of the commissioners to get passed what suits them which is to squeeze out the little guy. The final move was to allow new startups, but with those restrictions I mentioned above. As I've said on other threads...our industry, the vehicle for hire and the taxi have dug their own grave with all the regulation.

**Case in point .... Other night I drove client to concert at the Miami Sun Life Stadium (Dolphins Stadium). It was the One Direct group in concert. I also had one extra town car in holding to drive one of the passengers opposite direction than I was headed after the concert.

Who can guess how much each Town Car was charged to park? I know this isn't a "regulation" per se, but it is a fine, FINE example of how we have totally destroyed our industry.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

http://www.houstontx.gov/ara/regaff...s/Limo_Approved_Vehicle_List-2015november.pdf


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Approved list for uber suv.

toyota and ford and acura mdx is consider as uber suv?? wow low income city lol
lexus RX is only 5 seater not 7 seater, are ubersuv only 5 seater requirement in houston?
Cadillac - Escalade, Escalade EXT

Ford - Expedition

Lincoln - MKT, Navigator

Toyota - Land Cruiser, Sequoia

Acura - MDX

Infiniti - QX56, QX60, QX80

Mercedes-Benz - GL-Class, V-Class, Valente, Viano, Vito

Lexus - GX, LX, RX


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Honda Pilot should qualify for Uber Select (in most markets) and UberXL but not SUV or Black.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

actually only the low income markets may they select honda pilot for uber select. in san francisco it's not on select market


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> actually only the low income markets may they select honda pilot for uber select. in san francisco it's not on select market


I wouldn't say low income , granted San Fran , New York and LA are on the high ends but other higher earning cities like Denve & Chicago Pilot qualifies for Select

I actually think it qualifies in the majority of markets

Select isn't a luxury service it's a step above the ordinary service lol


----------

